# people beware!



## E-maxx08 (Nov 29, 2004)

is the rc18t good?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes very good....light years better than the Mini-T out of the box..


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

I'd say more like a year and a half.:freak:


----------



## E-maxx08 (Nov 29, 2004)

light years is a measure of distance, not time.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

E-maxx08 said:


> light years is a measure of distance, not time.


 Well, if K1M was referring to 1.5 light years ahead then he would still be utilizing light years ahead correctly. Now if he expressed an opinion that he did not feel it revolutionary or light years ahead and merely that of 18 months after the MiniT in development and release, then that is different.
In either case the question of light years being expressed as a measure of distance was not disputed or implied. So, the attempt to correct k1m is futile... as is, resistance is futile. 

Good is a relative term and is without quantification. If you wish to measure how "good" the RC18T is, then you need to specify on what criteria to evaluate. Parts quality and engineering are typically very good on Associated cars and trucks.

Opinions are like a certain part of everyone's anatomy, everyone has one...

Peace!

RAFster
David


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

emaxx gets rafstered!


----------



## E-maxx08 (Nov 29, 2004)

Web Images GroupsNew! News Froogle more » 

Advanced Search
Preferences 






Definitions of Lightyear ('light.year) 

A lightyear is the distance that light travels in one year. It is not an amount of time, even though it ends in "year". Since there are various definitions for the length of a year, e.g., based on the seasons (tropical), or on the motion of the Earth relative to the stars (sidereal), or on the regular calendar year, or on the average calendar year, there are correspondingly slightly different values for a lightyear. One lightyear corresponds to about 9.461e15 m, 5.879e12 mi, or 63239.7 AU, or 0.3066 pc. The nearest star (Proxima Centauri) is about 4 lightyears away. The center of our galaxy is some 30,000 lightyears away, and the Andromeda Nebula, our sister galaxy, is about 2 million lightyears away from us. 
www.sunspot.noao.edu/sunspot/pr/glossary.html


This is how long the light traveles at one year. The light trevel very very fast. Over 300 000 km at one second. This is about seven and a half turns around the earth at one second! 
medlem.spray.se/goldwasp/astrodictionary.html


One lightyear is the distance for which light travels in a year's time, that is, about 3.09*1013 kilometers 



in your face. it is a measure of distance.


----------



## E-maxx08 (Nov 29, 2004)

How Far is a Light-Year?
A light-year is a unit of length used by astronomers to measure interstellar distance (the distance between stars). A light-year is defined as the distance that light will travel in a year. If the speed of light is 186,000 miles per second (300,000 km per second), then calculate the distance that light will travel in one year. Express your answer in miles per year. [Note: Cancel similar units above and below the dividing line. This process is known as "dimensional analysis."] 
Solution: 

186,000 mi/sec x 60 sec/min x 60 min/hr x 24 hr/day x 365 days/yr


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Take The Rc18t To Warp Factor 2 Mr Sulu!


----------

